# Kent Faststeel Problems



## dwshunt

I used Kent Faststeel 3 1/2" #2 this year, but had 5 duds. One dud the wad stuck in the barrel and I had to go to a backup gun until we got home Needed the gun cleaning rod to get the wad out. It was rusted slightly. I read the box and it says water resistant. I may have gotten them slightly wet duck hunting, which is normal. The first three boxes were great,but the last two had the duds. Anyone else have this problem? I liked the performance on ducks otherwise, but I can't have the dud issue again. If they can't get a little wet, then I will need to switch shells.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Have you contacted the company yet? I would talk to them about it, because they may have had other complaints on a certain "lot" they produced. We had this issue with Remington Nitro's a couple of years ago and I sent an email to notify them and they sent me a "coupon" for a free box of shells.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

They may be "water resistant" but they certainly are not water proof or sealed like some of the higher buck shells. I had this happen to me as well, including a lodged wad from a wet shell. The shells in question got dunked and were no good after that. Some of the other companies seal the crimps of their shells, making them virtually water proof. However, Kent, to my knowledge, does not. I really like them, but I do have to make sure they stay dry. Hope that helps.

RC


----------



## BandHunter

I have had the same problem with the 3 1/2 kent steel...I bought 2 boxes of shells at Cabela's and I had 6 duds in the two boxes. I wont buy them ever again.. None of these shells were wet what so ever, as we were hunting in a field and I took them directly out of the box and put them in to my gun. I switched to the 3 1/2 Winchesters BB and have killed just as good with no problems what so ever. They are also a lot cheaper at less then $100 a case...
Bandhunter


----------



## TANATA

I haven't had any problems with duds but they don't seem to be hitting very hard?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i also noticed that the kents didn't seem to hit hard. i use the federal HHV in the red box now and haven't had any problems.


----------



## dwshunt

Still no reply from Kent on the problems I've had. Thanks for the replies, I'll be switching to something more water tight

Good Hunting.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

I have had good luck with Kents. But I had one shell that has a horseshoe piece of brass attached to the primer. I have been meaning to take a picture of it and send it to Kent.


----------



## dwshunt

Kent finally returned my -E-mail today. They stated this is very rare and they would take care of me. I think that means more Kent shells, which I'm not too excited about. They want me to send them the rest of my shells from the dud box and they are paying for shipping. They want one of their engineers to look them over to try to figure out the problem.

Looking at the posts, it seems I'm not the only one who has had problems.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

Kent is made by challenger and both are crap IMO...1560fps i wouldnt bet on that!!!If you take a brand new box and shake each shells you will find that almost half of them make noise...Then take a reloading scale and weight the shot of the one making noise!!!I've seen missing almost 1/8 oz...Some box are good,some are not...Now all i use is federal classic,the grey box


----------



## Mud15

u can still buy federal classic most stores barely carry that i only see the new federal ultrashock and speed shock both own ducks well i havent tried the speed shock but i use the ultra and there great.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

yea...speedshock are the blue box...I didnt like them and my gun didnt too.The emptys stick to the chamber,my barrel is clean as a mirror and anyother shells eject fine even the cheapest skeet loads...I havent tryed the red box yet,they still carry the classic around here.


----------



## Mud15

try the red box (ultra shock) i havent a problem with one yet... i have never tried the winchester supreme steel or that hevi shot stuff or tungesten iron expensive but i hear there good...


----------



## dwshunt

Got Kent's final response finally yesterday. They had their engineer test the 12 shells I had left. Three were duds and the rest worked normally. They stated the three duds had wet primer and powder. No kidding, that's what I told them I thought happened. They gave no other explanation, but did send me, you guessed it, two boxes of the same shells! I was hoping for Matrix to make up for all the trouble. I have switched to Federal Ultra Shock and wouldn't trust the Kent Fasteel myself. Others have had good luck, keep them dry for sure and MAYBE you will be ok. That would be tough to take when that neck banded goose flys right in and you have a dud!!!!

Good Hunting. :******:


----------



## Storm

I started a new thread on Kent duds but then came across this thread. I had two Kent shells back to back that wouldn't fire today. First time I have came across this. To bad I had a nice bull Pintail in the decoys. I guess I will try another shell.


----------



## huntingdude16

If you want high velocity, get the Winchester X-perts. I shoot that in 20ga, and get good patterns and have yet to have a miss-fire. The wad makes a perfect hole through the cardboard at 30 yards, so I would imagine their claim of 1500fps is true. :beer: 
The Winchester Supremes are also good for speed, if I remember right.
If you want water-tight, theres the Dry-loks. :wink:


----------



## goosedwn

They pattern the best out of my Browning(Kent) better than HD, but you guys got me wondering. I guess I 'll try the X-pert, Supreme, or Dry-Lok.
anybody have a browning that could give me any suggestions on what else to try.


----------

